# Playing with some close ups this weekend



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Eye of the frog.









Cactus flowers at Chihuahuan Desert Research Center near Fort Davis










And a bug crawling across the counter.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

That first shot of the eye is incredible!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

That first one is feakey, love them both.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

that's incredible close up work. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome close ups!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great shots, especially that eye.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Love the eye shot...thought it was to dry up there for amphibians.


----------

